# Heart condition clarity



## goldenhinde (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi folks,

I am currently a UK citizen living in London. My girlfriend is a US citizen and we plan to marry in the UK in 2011. Once married, we would like to move back to California to be near friends and family.

The complication is that I have a heart condition (fairly mild Dilated Cardiomyopathy). I am an otherwise healthy young man in my late 20's. The heart condition does not prevent me from working or living a relatively 'normal' life. However, it does require me to take medication on a daily basis with an annual check-up.

What I am struggling to find out is: 

a) Is this type of medical condition likely to prevent me from being eligible for a green card?

b) IF it is still possible to gain a visa as a spouse of a US citizen with this condition, what would the implications be for finding and paying healthcare and insurance once I arrived? 

I know these type of questions are asked on here often, but I have struggled to find any definitive answers that relate specifically to my situation. Alternatively, if anyone can point me to a resource that could answer my questions more thoroughly that would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

goldenhinde said:


> a) Is this type of medical condition likely to prevent me from being eligible for a green card?
> 
> b) IF it is still possible to gain a visa as a spouse of a US citizen with this condition, what would the implications be for finding and paying healthcare and insurance once I arrived?


a/ It will not exclude you on medical grounds. However, it may cause "public charge" issues to be raised with your sponsorship.

b/ America is really not the place to be unhealthy. Far better to remain in Blighty. If you do come, you need a group plan -- i.e.you need to be employed rather than self-employed.


----------



## goldenhinde (Sep 17, 2010)

Fatbrit said:


> a/ It will not exclude you on medical grounds. However, it may cause "public charge" issues to be raised with your sponsorship.
> 
> b/ America is really not the place to be unhealthy. Far better to remain in Blighty. If you do come, you need a group plan -- i.e.you need to be employed rather than self-employed.


Thanks for the reply.

Pardon my ignorance, could you explain what "public charge issues" means, I haven't heard that term before?

Ta


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2010)

I think he means that US Immigration wouldn't want to think that you would later go on the dole for your medical treatment.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

goldenhinde said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Pardon my ignorance, could you explain what "public charge issues" means, I haven't heard that term before?
> 
> Ta


To qualify for an immigrant visa, they require that you demonstrate that you are unlikely to become a public charge. In the case of marriage to a USC they require an annual income of 125% of the poverty level, or capital at 3x that.

However, in cases where you might incur high medical costs, they sometimes require more, e.g. to prepay a yea's health insurance. Since such insurance will not currently cover you for pre-existing conditions, it's pretty ridiculous. But it's their sandbox and they get to invent the hoops they'd like to jump through.


----------

